# HELP !!! Cat in Ceiling !!!



## bszaronos (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello all,

Well yesterday I caught skittie and brought her inside. I made an area in my basement for her. She kept to the corner, but when i came down I could pet her and she would come out a little bit. 

Well this mourning I came downstairs to she her, but she was not there in the area. I searched and found her in the ceiling in a drop box that runs half of the basement. I could go into the bathroom and have enough room to poke my head up to see her and I could reach my hand in and pet her. She lets me pet her an doesn't his or swat or anything. 

How do i get her out !!! Is this normal for feral cats to do this. I brought in mommie and her kittens and never had this problem. 

I am worried sick about her. My wife says that she will come out and is just scared. Anyone have any ideas ??

Thanks
Brian


----------



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

I think it'll be fine. My cat managed to get under the floorboards after we left an access panel open - twice. The first time we put smelly food a bit away from the entrance and she came out on her own after about a day. The second time, we went to an area behind her and banged on the floor with a metal pipe - she shot out of the hole like a bat of out ****! Unless there's something dangerous or sharp up there, I think she'll come out on her own eventually. Why not put some food out as an enticement?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If she cannot escape the building and has a way to get back down to food/water/litterbox, she should be fine. However, after she does come down, I would secure the area so she cannot get back up there again. 
Heidi

PS... Welcome!


----------



## bszaronos (Nov 29, 2007)

Well I came downstairs this mourning and found that she had came down and ate some of her food. I then looked for her and could not find her. The only ceiling tile that i did not remove ( because it was cut around the bathroom vent) was broken and laying on the floor. She had peed on my brand new mac magazine ( i don't think i will be reading that now ) 

Now i have three dog gates up, and they go from the floor to the ceiling. Somehow she was on the other side of these gates. ( I have no idea how) Well I found her and she followed me back to the area I made for her. She ate almost all of her food and did nothing but rub against me. I laid on the floor and she laid against me. then she got up and rubbed against my face. I pet her for about hour, then started to fix up the area.

I fixed up the area, hopefully she will not get back into the ceiling. I opened up a two door cabinet with one door closed, and put in a bed spread for her to lay on. So far she has not gone inside it. I moved the washing machine out from against the wall, to give her a small space to hide. I also created a couple area's for her to hide against.

My daughter and I went down and sat with her. She let my daughter pet her, but she cries all the time when she is alone. Not to mention she cried all night long. I guess we will see how she does.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its very common for cat who have been surviving outside to learn to fit in small spaces. They feel safe there. I would suggest you give her a couple boxes or hidey hole homes to retreat to in your basement. 

In my garage where I foster there is a space between the furnace and hot water heater that is miniscule but all the cats go in there to hide when they are stressed or I first bring them in. Ive had to stuff it with towels! Then give them padded cat cubes and unside down boxes with a tiny hole for them to go into to feel safe.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad she came out.  Thank you for caring for this cat! My guess is that she is a stray who is afraid she will be abandoned again. Lots of loving care should help to stop the crying. Keep us informed, please.


----------

